# Sps #14 Jaybird Osage. This Is Mine Now=)



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

I must have looked at Jims post a hundred times before deciding that the "Jaybird Osage" was just to good to leave alone. I still can't believe someone didn't snap it up before me, but their loss....... This sling is amazing! All doubts about spending the cash have vanished, and I can only say if you want one but are second guessing the price stop, you will not be sorry you did it. This is my first slingshot that I didn't make myself and WOW, what a beauty to shoot (and look at). I haven't even tried flats on it yet with how much I've been enjoying the tubes, it's all about the pouch twist for me. A few little tweaks to my technique and this was already tied with my most accurate fork, and after shooting today for two hours in the rain I did my personal best with 12 solid hits in a row on a pop can from about 35'. Worth every penny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also, Jim is great to deal with - very helpful advice and prompt service. Thanks Jim! Here are some pics


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you have a beauty there, i never saw this one come for sale? in any event its nice to have a high caliber shooter, congrats!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

No doubt that's dope!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a ripper! Nice job Jim, and good score !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

What a beauty! Great pics as well


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The SPS' are terrific slinghshots. I knew it when I saw it that it is a good design.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought he was out of those!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Incomudro said:


> I thought he was out of those!


That frame was made months back. It was the only wood finished frame I had for a while. I do have about five more spaced cores, I can make some wood finished frames with.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Performance Catapults said:


> I thought he was out of those!


That frame was made months back. It was the only wood finished frame I had for a while. I do have about five more spaced cores, I can make some wood finished frames with.
[/quote]

Yes, I knew that I saw the Osage Orange many months ago.
I look forward to your next wood finished frames - a Performance Catapult is on my must have list.


----------

